# PyMSNt.py verursacht Fehler



## Romsl (26. Februar 2007)

Hi,

ich versuche schon seit 3 Tagen den PyMSNt gateway fuer ejabberd zu installieren aber leider ohne Erfolg. Habe schon etliche Python Versionen versucht und auch verschiedenste Versionen von Twisted dennoch fehlt der Erfolg.

Als Fehlermeldung bekomme ich:


```
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "./PyMSNt.py", line 13, in ?
    import main
  File "/home/playx/portal/pymsnt-0.11.2/src/main.py", line 393, in ?
    from twisted.scripts import twistd
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.3/site-packages/twisted/scripts/twistd.py", line 11, in ?
    from twisted.application import app
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.3/site-packages/twisted/application/app.py", line 10, in ?
    from twisted.application import service, reactors
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.3/site-packages/twisted/application/reactors.py", line 12, in ?
    from twisted.plugin import IPlugin, getPlugins
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.3/site-packages/twisted/plugin.py", line 32, in ?
    from twisted.python.modules import getModule
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.3/site-packages/twisted/python/modules.py", line 66, in ?
    from twisted.python.zippath import ZipArchive
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.3/site-packages/twisted/python/zippath.py", line 19, in ?
    from twisted.python.zipstream import ChunkingZipFile
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.3/site-packages/twisted/python/zipstream.py", line 12, in ?
    import zlib
ImportError: No module named zlib
```

zlib ist installiert und wird mir auch von rpm -qa angezeigt. Ich verwende Red Hat EL4. Bin fuer jeden Tipp dankbar.

Gruss,
  -- Romsl


----------



## nice2kn0w (27. Februar 2007)

wo wird denn die zlib im script erwartet? überprüfe mal ob dieser Pfad im Cache von ldconfig zu finden ist


----------



## Romsl (27. Februar 2007)

Es laeuft wenn ich Python auf 2.5 upgrade aber zuvor die anderen source mit Python 2.3 erzeuge. Warum auch immer. Nun hab ich aber ein anderes Problem bei PyAIMt


```
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "./PyAIMt.py", line 16, in <module>
    main.main()
  File "/home/playx/portal/gateways/pyaim-t-0.8/src/main.py", line 449, in main
    app = App()
  File "/home/playx/portal/gateways/pyaim-t-0.8/src/main.py", line 399, in __init__
    twistd.checkPID(config.pid)
AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'checkPID'
```

Wahrscheinlich eine falsche Konfiguration der config.xml (kann das aber im Moment nicht finden). Danke mal fuer die raschen Vorschlaege.

Gruss
  -- Romsl


----------



## nice2kn0w (27. Februar 2007)

gerne, auch wenn der Fehler woanders lag ;-)
viel Glück weiterhin,

cheers


----------

